# Dentistry In The US



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Do Pakistani Dental students get opportunities to apply for residency abroad? Some procedure which is equivalent to the USMLE/PLAB? How tough is it and is it better practicing here or abroad? Help.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Do Pakistani Dental students get opportunities to apply for residency abroad? Some procedure which is equivalent to the USMLE/PLAB? How tough is it and is it better practicing here or abroad? Help.


I'll tell you all that I know about the US so far, after graduating with a BDS degree from Pakistan, you must appear in the National Board of Dental Examinations (NBDE) just like the USMLE and upon passing you get admission into a US under graduate college and study for a two further years at under grad level to get your degree converted to DDS from BDS as BDS degree is not accepted in the US, after that you can practice, get residencies and all


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Do Pakistani Dental students get opportunities to apply for residency abroad? Some procedure which is equivalent to the USMLE/PLAB? How tough is it and is it better practicing here or abroad? Help.


That is the only draw back of BDS I know so far, studying in the DDS is quite expensive but I heard loans can manage it.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Minimum amount required is around $90,000 and is usually beyond this  Means, we have to cough up a Crore every year... WHO WOULD LEND YOU THAT SORT OF MONEY?? BILL GATES?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> Minimum amount required is around $90,000 and is usually beyond this  Means, we have to cough up a Crore every year... WHO WOULD LEND YOU THAT SORT OF MONEY?? BILL GATES?


The US Government


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

You need someone.. err... Co-signer somebody? I heard you can get multiple, to lend you this money... after the DDS you start paying 'em back in 6-9 months. With interest


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

HaseebKhan said:


> You need someone.. err... Co-signer somebody? I heard you can get multiple, to lend you this money... after the DDS you start paying 'em back in 6-9 months. With interest


We'll manage somehow so cheer up


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

And what about UK?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> And what about UK?


Do not have much information about UK atm.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh well then try to get it please..:thumbsup:


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> Oh well then try to get it please..:thumbsup:


Sure


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

My suggestion would be to ask someone who is already pursuing a course there. As asking someone who is real situation can help you to know the situation better than asking from others.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Rajesh Saagar said:


> My suggestion would be to ask someone who is already pursuing a course there. As asking someone who is real situation can help you to know the situation better than asking from others.


How can we find that someone


----------



## myeditor (Jan 26, 2015)

there are lots of programs that will offer scholarships...all you need is a strong resume and personal statements that you can use to apply. this website has professional editors that will write those for you: edititplease.********/editmystatement


----------

